# Loft full of ringneck doves available for adoption in western PA



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

Due to my health I am no longer able to care for my ringneck doves and must find a responsible, loving home for them. I have been a dove breeder and rescuer for many years and these are beautiful and well-cared for and dearly loved birds. I have 27 doves that I must place and would prefer to find someone within driving distance if possible because the cost of shipping that many birds would be prohibitive. I live in Hermitage, PA zip 16148-3674, near the Ohio border about halfway between Cleveland and Pittsburgh. I have a number of colors and both normals and silkies. Many of the rescues have interesting stories behind how they got here and just as beautiful as the birds I raised. I am not asking money for these birds but I will screen adoption candidates carefully. I will also have breeding cages available for a very reasonable cost that are in good condition. For further info please e-mail me. I prefer not to place single birds and only groups of birds 6 or more. I would really like to find someone who will be able to take them all and has experience raising doves and has the loft space to care for them properly. Thanks. Kathy , Oak Hill Aviary


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you adopting them out together, or in pairs, etc? I've been looking for a couple hens for my two lonely males.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

*All the doves have now been placed.*

Thank you to anyone who was concerned and interested in my doves. Thanks to my fellow dove/pigeon friends, I was able to to place all of my ringneck doves with 2 very capable bird people who will give them very good homes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is wonderful, Kathy!!!


----------

